# How To Restore The Deleted Default Local Printer Icon



## jerryjay75 (Aug 11, 2007)

hi! i am using windows XP and I have accidentally deleted the local printer icon attached to my computer. The printer is hp laserjet 1100 set as default printer. 

Now when I go to control panel and open Printer & Faxes that is empty! when I perform Add printer the local option is grayed out and network is available. I did not share this printer so I believe that it was not added to network printer list.

Please help how to restore back. I am not an administrator, I use as a client, but I can access to programs and registry. 

Thank you very much!

Jerry


----------



## godspeeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Hello,


If you look in your device manager, can you find the printer installed? If you can, try updating the drivers from there, for some plug and play printers, windows update will re-install the printer at the same time.


----------

